# Look who turned 5!!



## RoxyMom (May 2, 2004)

Yep, she's is 5 years old. My girl Roxy is all grown LOL
She's even got some gray to prove it









<span style="color: #FF0000">
*Happy birthday sweety! *</span>


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Beautiful girl!!!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Those are beautiful pictures of a beautiful girl!

Happy Birthday Roxy!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

what a gorgeous girl.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Aww, happy birthday you beautiful girl!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy birthday beautiful girl.


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Roxy!









She is very pretty


----------



## dhonner (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh goodness, she is beautiful. WOW. Happy birthday, Roxy.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a beauty!! 

Happy Birthday, dear Roxy, and very many Happy Returns!!

Tanya


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Happy Birthday Roxy!!! She sure is a beauty!!


----------



## RoxyMom (May 2, 2004)

Roxy says "Thank you!" to all. )


----------

